# Heater



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm using a heater previously owned by my brother for his large aquarium to start up my first 30 gal tank...once I turn it on it seems to be working, although when I checked up on it the heater light was off and for some reason it just stopped working after 5 minutes. After about 20 minutes, I plugged it in again and the same thing happened. The water I initially had was cold. It would work for a while then just stop. Is it just simply broken or did I do something wrong?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is it adjustable? Heaters come in pre-set and adjustable. The heater goes on and off depending on the temperature of the tank and its setting. When its on, the light is on and it is heating, when it goes out its not. An adjustable heater has a knob so you can set the temp, a pre-set doesn't and you are stuck with whatever temp the heater gives you. 

Heaters fail in various ways, one is the internal thermometer being off. Leave it over night and see where the temp is in the morning. It could be broken or just set low.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Is it adjustable? Heaters come in pre-set and adjustable. The heater goes on and off depending on the temperature of the tank and its setting. When its on, the light is on and it is heating, when it goes out its not. An adjustable heater has a knob so you can set the temp, a pre-set doesn't and you are stuck with whatever temp the heater gives you.
> 
> Heaters fail in various ways, one is the internal thermometer being off. Leave it over night and see where the temp is in the morning. It could be broken or just set low.


Yes it's an adjustable heater with a knob. 

Will try what you suggested and see where it is in the morning. It should work since my brother bought it only a year ago, and didn't use it too much.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

It was off this morning..I took it out of the tank and plugged it into a socket again...same problem..the light goes off after a few minutes. I guess water got into it and damaged it, since this is not a submersible heater.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

sorry to hear, but if you have any doubts whatsoever about a heater, chuck it and buy a new one. A bad heater can electrocute or cook your fish.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

Ugh! I bought a used one today. The guy said it was submersible. It wasn't, but I thought what the heck, it's $15. I had the SAME problem with this recent heater, the light would come on and then turn off after a couple minutes. So I decided to see how it would work outside of water. The light seemed to be lasting a bit longer outside of the water. So I put it back in, and then the glass BROKE. It came off in pieces like a puzzle. I'm wondering if there's any kind of glue/silicone/tape that can hold the glass together and not melt with the heat.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can replace the glass tube and seal with a 2-part epoxy, or you can just toss it. Never run a heater dry. Never. If you do, obviously, let it cool before you get it wet. Its called "thermal shock" and usually breaks the glass. Stealth heater are plastic.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

emc7 said:


> You can replace the glass tube and seal with a 2-part epoxy, or you can just toss it. Never run a heater dry. Never. If you do, obviously, let it cool before you get it wet. Its called "thermal shock" and usually breaks the glass. Stealth heater are plastic.


If I can find a replacement glass tube, that would be awesome. I spoke to the guy I bought it from, he said that it is submersible although the writing on the glass says otherwise. It is an Aquaclear 70 with the adjustable knob. Any idea where I can find it?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The original supreme brand heaters just used big test tubes. You could get them from lab supply places. I haven't seen parts for any heaters for a long time. You'd probably have to get a dead heater and cut it up.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Your heater lights should turn off. They turn off when they think the water is warm enough. Unless you have moving water right next to the heater, the heater will warm the water immediately around it, then turn off until cooler water moves in or the water it heated cools off. Leave it plugged in overnight and see if the water is the right temp.

Also, the glass tube isnt worth it, just buy a new heater. Its not like they cost that much. 

People do that all the time with their cooking materials. They heat up something in a glass pan or in a glass measuring cup, then try to wash it when it is still hot. Glass expands and contracts like metal does. If it happens slowly it is OK since glass is an anamorphic solid. With anamorphic solids, the solid will have liquid properties when things happen slowly, like the expanding from the heat. But when things happen quickly, like the contraction from cooling with water, the solid will have solid properties. Glass, in its solid state, shatters.

In other words, dont heat glass and cool it quickly.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> Also, the glass tube isnt worth it, just buy a new heater. Its not like they cost that much.


Ah, man. I thought I was getting a good deal with the $15 heater, but to buy another one would set me back $40-45 and 3 heaters later. Sigh.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You should have just bought the $40 Stealth heater. They rarely go bad, and they are made out of plastic, so you wont break them if you make a mistake.


----------

